# Maid in Marina



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all, can anyone recommend a good maid who covers marina area? I just want a couple of hours for my balcony, probably once a fortnight. I've heard it's best to go off word of mouth rather than call those who stick a leaflet under your door! If anyone knows a good one who is reasonably priced (I guess most are) pls let me know


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ickle_Em said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a good maid who covers marina area? I just want a couple of hours for my balcony, probably once a fortnight. I've heard it's best to go off word of mouth rather than call those who stick a leaflet under your door! If anyone knows a good one who is reasonably priced (I guess most are) pls let me know


Use an agency! To employ a maid on someone else's sponsorship is illegal and carries massive fines for all involved if caught.

We use Jessica Maids 050 3815792 - we have the same girl who comes twice a week and she does a very good job.

Most agencies require a minimum time of 4 hours per booking and usually charge around 30 dhs an hour.


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Didn't realise it's illegal!  
Then again, a lot of things are here (unmarried cohabiting etc) and plenty of people do it!
Cool, thanks for the recommendation, I'm prob not gonna need one for four hours though. Does anyone know of any way of hiring a maid for less, and have any recommendations on good ones in Marina area?! 
Cheers


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Ickle_Em said:


> Didn't realise it's illegal!
> Then again, a lot of things are here (unmarried cohabiting etc) and plenty of people do it!
> Cool, thanks for the recommendation, I'm prob not gonna need one for four hours though. Does anyone know of any way of hiring a maid for less, and have any recommendations on good ones in Marina area?!
> Cheers


Pick up the broom and do it yourself lol :clap2: have a look around dubizzle lots of options there.. but me too will recommend getting someone from maids.ae or something i think its about AED35 per hour...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The fines for employing a maid not sponsored by you or an agency are quite horrific. 50,000 - 100,000 Dhs for everyone involved. Really not worth the risk. The only way round it is to use an agency and they have minimum hours.

How big is the balcony in a high rise that it would take two hours to clean?! The mind boggles.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As Chocoholic has mentioned, it's illegal and honestly as per forum rules, we are not allowed to post anything that is against the law.

So even though many people do it, we do not condone it and it would be best to just follow the suggestions of the posters. There is a list of housekeeping agencies in the sticky "Read before posting...." You could call those agencies and see if anyone is willing to come to your house for a couple of hours every fortnight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

I use Helpers and pay 160AED for 4 hours, I am quite pleased with the job they do.


----------

